# Code for samsung BD-P1590 on vip222k



## craig62989

hi i recently got a samsung bd-p1590 and id like to be able to use only my direct tv remote for all my devices and cant seem to find a code for it does anyone know a code for this device thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mdavej

It's 20199 on a directv remote. But may I ask why you use a directv remote with a dish receiver?


----------



## BattleZone

Assuming you mean your Dish remote, there aren't any Blu-Ray codes in the remote, but the 222k comes with learning remotes that you can program using the factory remote.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/21.0.shtml


----------

